
Why Microservices? - kiyanwang
https://work.jeygeethan.com/2016/12/why-microservices.html
======
anorick
> ...we should use microservices and stop monoliths from becoming huge
> mountains of code in the future.

Microservices architecture is good, but have some problems about which
developers forgot, e.g. microservices communication and dependencies problems.

This architecture is good choice only for specific situations and it require
good forethought.

